# How much training?



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi All

I was just beating myself up about not spending more time on training Dakota, and then I started to question what is the most important thing I should be training her to do?

So far, we pretty much have the toilet training done - she 'gets' that she should go outside if she needs to go & she will also go last thing at night when I take her out before bed - on command - I say 'go toilet' and she goes







So I'm happy with that! Harley on the other hand will sit there looking at me standing out there in the cold or rain or whatever & do nothing! 

As for the 'SIT' command .... well, I have been trying since day one, but I think we turned a corner last night & she is starting to get that concept now too - finally! (Harley is brilliant at this)

We are working on the WAIT/stay command - Harley never got 'stay' so his command is 'wait' - no point confusing the issue, so Dakota will also learn 'wait'

All our training is being done with food treats & lots of praise.

What else is an ESSENTIAL command? Is it a personal choice type of thing? Are some commands more important to you than others?

Just really curious?

Thanks!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I think those are the best ones to start with.
That is all I have trained my lhasa to do. I had trained my maltese to sit and pottypad.
Guess I got lazy after that








I just wish there is a command to stop the unnecessary barking so my husb can get his beauty sleep..


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I have taught Sammy (still teaching Max), the stop and come command. One time I was walking around my boys school oval holding both leads, when my mobile rung, I got it out of my bag and answered it and as I was doing this I accidently dropped sammy's lead( thank goodness it wasn't max's). Well she took the bolt (towards a very busy road), I yelled " Sammy Stop" and she did, then I yelled "Sammy come" and she did. Those two commands saved her life and me alot of heart ache.

I taught sammy the stop command, by walking her on her leash then saying STOP and holding her tight (so she couldn't take another step and kind of pulling her back towards me), then I said the whole good girl and gave treats thingy.

I taught her to come kind of the same way. I made her sit in front of me (on leash) told her to stay (wait in your case), took about 2-3 steps and then called COME and ran back and pulled her in by her leash at the same time. I did that until I could do it without her being on leash.

I hope I made some sense and you get what I mean.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

My dogs work on their training of me daily. So far, I've mastered pick me up, throw the toy, and fill the bowl.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Dolce knows sit, down, and come. But she'll only obey when there's a treat to be had, and sometimes not even then. We took an obedience class when she was a puppy, but I wasn't able to train her on any other commands, so I gave up. I would really like to be able to train her to "stay" and "leave it" (teaches her to drop whatever she's holding in her mouth), but I haven't had any luck. I think that "sit" "stay" "come" and "drop it" are the essentials, and many other people have been able to train their dogs to obey, so I know it's possible!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> My dogs work on their training of me daily. So far, I've mastered pick me up, throw the toy, and fill the bowl.[/B]


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

It sounds like Dakota is doing great!!









I think one of the most important commands is drop it or leave it. THis way if they get ahold of something they aren't supposed to have you can tell them to drop it and they will. Wilson knows this one well- he can be in mid-chew of his favorite treat and I can tell him leave it, and he will drop it, he won't be happy about it but he will do it. I think for their safety this is a great command. Molly has not gotten this one yet! 



bek that is a fantastic command! I never thought of that- I will start working on the stop command right away.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> My dogs work on their training of me daily. So far, I've mastered pick me up, throw the toy, and fill the bowl.[/B]

































Thanks everyone!! Excellent suggestions! I forgot 'drop it' ... Harley knows this one well too! & he will do 'come' ... but only if he feels like it!! 

I will be working on all of these! I agree - these ones are the essentials for me. Training for me is mostly about safety - and of course, the 'sit' & 'go toilet' ones are all about good manners


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Hi All
> 
> I was just beating myself up about not spending more time on training Dakota, and then I started to question what is the most important thing I should be training her to do?
> 
> ...


 *I feel the next most important command to teach may be "Leave It". The value of this many never be known but imagine your Dakota walking up to a poisonous something, then think how you will feel knowing when you say "Leave It" she steps back and turns around and comes back to your side.

We taught Sir Micro "Leave It" and have found it helpful countless times, with things as simple as Wookie's food, something he should not eat that is dropped on the kitchen floor, and frogs in the yard.

Good job you are doing so far.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Faye, so funny. Ours have taught us these things as well as buy more toys and clean up.
Aimee


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I taught Lilly the "be cute" command. I tell her to "be cute" and she does it every time. I don't even have to give her treats or anything!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> My dogs work on their training of me daily. So far, I've mastered pick me up, throw the toy, and fill the bowl.[/B]


Sounds like my house.








Tina


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I think the "come" command is the most important for them to know and to actually listen to. It can easily save their lives, like it did for Bek's Sammy. I also think the "leave it" command is a good one if you're dog goes after things. I don't need it with Perri though. If I drop a piece of food on the floor and he goes over to it, I can just say "eh eh" to him and he'll leave it bc he knows he's not supposed to have it, simply because he doesn't get people food. It could be very useful to certain dogs though.


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

Nikko knows the words/phrases: outside, car, walk, come here, no, go play, breakfast, scoot over, just a minute, give kisses, come cuddle, and it's on tv (which I tell him when he barks at a tv doorbell, thinking someone is at his house).

As for tricks, he can: sit, shake hands, lie down, roll over, and stand up... though only in that order and only when he sees the treat in your hand, ready for him when he does them.

I rescued him at age 7 and he was abused, so some training is pretty impossible... for him, he knows to go to the door when he has to go, but sometimes won't whine to me first and, if I don't see him (or if he thinks he's bothering me and would get beaten for it like he used to), he goes in the house... though only on things with strong odors (the trash can in the kitchen or the side of the toilet) and he'll almost never poop outside, only in front of the stove, which I can't understand but have learned to accept after over a year of trying to break him of that.

I guess it all depends on what you need him to be able to do and know.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I do think some taught commands are important--in particular if you have a pet that goes outside unleashed. Like stay and come. I also think that it's important that the dog knows their name--yes, it's probably the most basic one, but some dogs don't actually know theirs or are taught how to be at attention when their name is called. Basically, I think these mentioned "commands" are important and safety issues.

I think alot of the others are considered "tricks"--you know, sit, shake, roll over, etc. etc. They are cute, but not "necessary"--although I do think teaching commands as well as tricks does build your relationship with your dog--he gives you respect by obeying, you give him praise for obeying, etc. It's a good thing that build a healthy dynamic in the relationship.

We've had Cam only 2 weeks yesterday and I've taught him to sit. Now we are working on sit without getting a treat all the time. Next in sequence will be stay/come. He goes outside alot and we have a big yard and I think it's very important that he knows these things. I'm also going to do some exercises to get his full attention when I call his name--many times he ignores me when he's outside and excited.

I'm far from being a pro with professional advice. Just learning as I go!

Edited to add--don't beat yourself up--the saying you can't teach an old dog new tricks is mostly false. It's never too late. If it's waht you want to do, pursue some good advice from a reputable source like books, classes, etc. Good luck!!


----------

